# How many times a week should I inject?



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

This is what I need to inject each week:

500mg/wk Testosterone Enanthate
300mg/wk Deca Durabolin

Is it safe to take all at once on the same day or should I spread it out a bit?


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 29, 2004)

yeah i do 1cc of test e and half a cc of deca all in 1 shot...twice a week..


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

shamrock10 said:
			
		

> yeah i do 1cc of test e and half a cc of deca all in 1 shot...twice a week..


Im not that good in English, but have I understood you right if you take 250mg test e / 150mg deca twice a week? What do you mean by cc?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 29, 2004)

1cc=1ml bro


----------



## crumb316 (Sep 29, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> This is what I need to inject each week:
> 
> 500mg/wk Testosterone Enanthate
> 300mg/wk Deca Durabolin
> ...


 
With that amount you could do it all in one day, my personal preference would be to take half the test and all the deca one day and then the second half of the test in 3 or 4 days, like sun and thurs or something like that.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 29, 2004)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Its safe to do it all the same day. I am taking a little bit more 1500mg test 600mg deca so I break it up. Monday I shoot the deca Thursday I shoot the test. Your only shooting about 3cc so that sone full syringe, I  am shoting 9cc Thats to much for me to shoot in a day. :twisted:


The thing about spreading it out is to ensure more consistent blood levels, so in your case and North Q's, I would suggest half the test and half the Deca on Monday and the other half of both on Thursday.


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

Sounds like a plan! And its no problem mixing both test and deca in on shot?


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 29, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan! And its no problem mixing both test and deca in on shot?


None at all.


----------

